# OU vs Texas Belly Button Jewelry (PG-13)



## ba_loko (Sep 20, 2007)

Folks, here's the latest competition.  OU Sooners offer the first picture for consideration, the Longhorns offer theirs in the second picture (it's not a real event, so don't go nuts!  It's only meant in fun!!).


----------



## pigcicles (Sep 20, 2007)

Could've just used a verbal description on #2... I vote OU!


----------



## franco61365 (Sep 20, 2007)

is the girl in photo #2 really wearing a G String?


----------



## gypsyseagod (Sep 20, 2007)

as a ut alumni i must say there's a reason texas women call ya "sooners'...no matter.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			














 even the fat girls won't date an okie... lol


----------



## phil s (Sep 20, 2007)

Now that is hard to see in the morning!!!   MY EYES!!!! MY EYES!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















I vote OU!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bullmastiff (Sep 20, 2007)

Round one, OU!


----------



## smokin for life (Sep 20, 2007)

I've been sitting here for the past hour trying to think of a snappy come back to this. being from TX. I just couldn't let you get away with this. But dude I can't get that picture out of my mind.You win!!!!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, theres not a lot of debate over who one that, if I have nightmares tonight I'm coming after you Kev


----------



## richoso1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Gives new meaning to the term "Southbound Only".


----------



## linescum (Sep 20, 2007)

i just lost my lunch


----------



## walking dude (Sep 20, 2007)

there's a kodak moment I won't be able to get out of my head FOR EVER
thankx BA

Wd


----------



## short one (Sep 21, 2007)

> Are you volunteering to find out?


----------



## dbeast420 (Sep 21, 2007)

It late and  seeing pic#2 is going to give me nightmares 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Pic #1 FTMFW


----------

